# مكونات وتنفيذ محطة معالجة مياه ... هنا >>>



## م. رياض النجار (1 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أقدم لكم كتيبا عن تنفيذ ومكونات محطة معالجة مياه صرف صحي , قمت بتجميعه من المحطة التي أنشأناها في مشروعنا

عرض بسيط يوضح المكونات ويبسط الفكرة..

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qds7ae0taafmukr/شرح محطة المعالجة.pdf
​


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (1 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Nile Man (1 مايو 2014)

تسلم يا كبير
الف شكر


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (1 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Ali_haya (1 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك ياصديقى العزيز .. اللهم فرج عن الشام


----------



## mahmood mrbd (1 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع والقيم..جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng_m_fatah (1 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## eng_m_fatah (1 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خيرو بارك لكم في صحتكم و رزقكم من فضله ،
حقيقة مشكووور للجهد في الوصف و إعداد الملف و هو لبنة قوية تؤسس لاستكمال الموضوع كتصميم و اختيار المعدات و ياريت تتكرم برفع المستندات الفنية التي قدمها المورد للاعتماد 
وعمل غير مسبوق لعله يشجع الزملاء على المحاكاة في مواضيع مماثلة أو مكملة 
ارفع لك القبعة احتراما و تبجيلا و فكرتني بالزميل سامر السعدني الذي ارجو ان يكون بخير 
أتمني لكم التوفيق من الله تعالي 
و اللهم أكثر من أمثالك
و زدهم بسطة في العلم و الرزق و محبتك و جنتك


----------



## bagan (2 مايو 2014)

شيئ متعوب عليه جزاك الله عنا وعن امة الاسلام كل خير


----------



## eehaboo (3 مايو 2014)

*مشكووووور معلم رياض ..بعد زمااان ....جزاك الله خيرا ....عندي مشروع سوف أبدا به الآن وسنلجأ لك في حال أية مشكلة ..تقبل مروري*


----------



## م. رياض النجار (3 مايو 2014)

جزى الله خيرا من مرّ وأثنى ... 
​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (3 مايو 2014)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خيرو بارك لكم في صحتكم و رزقكم من فضله ،
> حقيقة مشكووور للجهد في الوصف و إعداد الملف و هو لبنة قوية تؤسس لاستكمال الموضوع كتصميم و اختيار المعدات و ياريت تتكرم برفع المستندات الفنية التي قدمها المورد للاعتماد
> وعمل غير مسبوق لعله يشجع الزملاء على المحاكاة في مواضيع مماثلة أو مكملة
> ارفع لك القبعة احتراما و تبجيلا و فكرتني بالزميل سامر السعدني الذي ارجو ان يكون بخير
> ...


شكر الله لك أستاذي الدكتور صبري سعيد .. كلماتك وثناؤك مما يبعث الهمة في النفس​


----------



## ابن العميد (3 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وجاري التحميل


----------



## taylor (3 مايو 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورl


----------

